# Budgie Wing



## grace222 (Dec 22, 2021)

The left wing of my female budgie Tofu has been slightly crooked for a week or so. Besides this crooked wing, her behaviour hasn't really changed. She is still very active. She is usually fluffed up, but I think this may be because the temperature dropped recently. Today I noticed this yellow thing under her feathers. I noticed that her vent is dirtier and yellower. Could someone tell me what is wrong with her wing and how I can help?
Ps. Her cere has been thicker ever since she got mites. She's recovered from the mites but the vet prescribed oxytetracycline 1% ointment. This is why her mouth region is yellow. Her diet is a mixture of seeds and vegetables. I've been trying to transition her (and the other birds) into a veggie chop diet but it's proving to be quite difficult.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to have the bird seen by an avian vet, it looks like there may be some sort of growth on the wing and the vet would have to determine what it is. Also her vent should not be dirty she may have some type of GI issue, what do the droppings look like?


----------



## grace222 (Dec 22, 2021)

Cody said:


> You need to have the bird seen by an avian vet, it looks like there may be some sort of growth on the wing and the vet would have to determine what it is. Also her vent should not be dirty she may have some type of GI issue, what do the droppings look like?


I'm not quite sure since she lives with two other budgies. However, I think that her droppings are more wet and green compared to the other birds. I'm not sure if this is because she is sick or because I fed them a lot of greens yesterday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She needs to be separated from the other two budgies since her wing is injured.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above and I agree completely. She should be seen by an avian vet as soon as you can get her in. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through everything provided above to ensure you're up to date! If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help.

We hope to see you around and hear good news about Tofu soon! 

Cheers 👋


----------

